# Fish Mox



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm pretty sure this has been talked about before, but I can't find the threads. I say people do use it but the wife says no because it says not for humans on the bottle. I do use it for my cats and it works for them, though getting the exact dosage is a bit iffy.

Nomad


----------



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

From what I've read it's safe and the same manufacturer as human antibx.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I've taken it and I didn't grow gills or anything


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Read the book called Doom and Bloom Survival Medicine. The author is a surgeon, his wife an RN and both contributed to writing the book as Co-Authors. He spells out the do's and Don'ts of using vet meds. For the most part Fish and bird antibiotics and wormers are the same as both Human and Vet for dogs,cats, farm animal meds. Exactly the same. That said get a recent copy of a book like the Nursing Drug Handbook. The drug books written for Nurses are written in easy to read plain language. The Nursing books are down to earth plain information without the Doctor Bullcarp.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Highly suggest the books when there is no doctor, and when there is no Dentist.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't be afraid to use it if I couldn't get to a doctor.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I've used it, DH has used it, dogs have used it, cat has used it...we're all still kicking.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

DH and I have decided to add some Basspirin ;-) to our preps. 
Thanks for the recommendation on the nurses book. I've been looking for a good one to figure out doseage.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We've used fish antibiotics too, and it works just like human ones. I've also had aquariums over the years and never used an antibiotic for them, so I wonder if these are manufactured knowing humans will use them.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks for the information. I have an old bottle of Amoxicillin that was my daughter's and they were 500 mg capsules. My Fish Mox is 250 mg capsules, so I guess two capsules would be right.

Nomad.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Dosage depends on what exactly one is treating, Nomad. That includes frequency in 24 hours and length of treatment. Accurate diagnosis is critical when treating diseases and infections.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

"Dosage depends on what exactly one is treating, Nomad. That includes frequency in 24 hours and length of treatment. Accurate diagnosis is critical when treating diseases and infections."

Hence the reason for having a Nurses PDR and / or Nursing Drug Handbook. In the end, if all things were unknown - extra per dosage for a little too long a time would be the safer choice to ensure you don't create SuperBugs.

Guys and Gals - the books sell for next to nothing (comparatively) on Amazon. Buy the books and don't forget the Doom and Bloom one - most of the info is in that book, including where to get the Fish antibiotics and what to get. Mine usually come out of Arkansas and Missouri.


----------



## ragingbull (Aug 11, 2008)

get the book Doom and Bloom by Dr.Bones and Nurse Amy


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I have both the 250 and the 500 mg. fish mox and have taken them both. I wrote down the dosages from my last bottle that the doctor prescribed and use that for my sinus infections.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

my fish mox is 500 mg


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I have been wondering about them too. Patriot Nurse has info on them on her youtube channel. I just wanted to hear from one person that has taken them with no problems. Now I have. At first I thought that I would prefer to stock up on natural remedies, and I still will. But I recently had a virus that lasted right at a month. In my area, this was turning into pneumonia and bronchitis in a lot of people. And as I was lying around feeling like crap I got to thinking about what this would have been like if I had been living with little to no food, or out in the wilds, being cold and I realized it would have very likely turned into a secondary infection and that changed my mind about antibiotics. I have kind of taken this "what if" approach to a lot of things in my life lately. 
God bless you and yours
deb


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

Nomad said:


> Thanks for the information. I have an old bottle of Amoxicillin that was my daughter's and they were 500 mg capsules. My Fish Mox is 250 mg capsules, so I guess two capsules would be right.
> 
> Nomad.


 how old will be good for 2 years after exp date is what I have been told I use it for sinus infections and chest infections google and it will give amounts and what to use it for


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

So do any of y'all have a particular company that you prefer over another one? 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Hears The Water said:


> So do any of y'all have a particular company that you prefer over another one?
> God bless you and yours
> Deb


I'd like to know that also. I'm getting low and need more, but I want to get a good deal. Not sure I didn't pay too much the last time.

Nomad


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

sisterpine said:


> my fish mox is 500 mg


You can get it in different sizes, number of pills, and dosages.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

These guys are great, and have free shipping too:

http://www.fishmoxfishflex.com/index.php/fish-mox-amoxicillin.html


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I just found this. I think it's the same thing but it's on sale.

http://www.everythingbiorb.com/bior...ne/fish-antibiotics/fish-mox-amoxicillin.html

Nomad


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Don't forget to get yourself a generator that will create some "colloidal silver". I recently cured an infection that was apparently going into my chest with this. (Just drank an ounce 3 times a day for few days...until symptoms gone.) This is NOT habit forming and bugs cannot get use to it.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

" ...I recently had a virus that lasted right at a month..."

Just don't forget, antbx. only work for Bacterial infections. Taking them for viral infections only cause resistance to that antibiotic. Mono, Strep, colds, many types of pneumonias, etc. are all VIRUSES. Even after working in healthcare for 20 yrs., I still see people come in demanding Amox for their cold... My co-worker's DS was just presc. a Zpak for Strep. :nono: 

When my DD had Mono last year, the local pediatrician said that the current SOP is a cortico-steroid. ~ RM


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I bought my last bottle of 500mg fish mox on ebay. I think it was $25 with free shipping.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

ROSEMAMA said:


> " ...I recently had a virus that lasted right at a month..."
> 
> Just don't forget, antbx. only work for Bacterial infections. Taking them for viral infections only cause resistance to that antibiotic. Mono, Strep, colds, many types of pneumonias, etc. are all VIRUSES. Even after working in healthcare for 20 yrs., I still see people come in demanding Amox for their cold... My co-worker's DS was just presc. a Zpak for Strep. :nono:
> 
> When my DD had Mono last year, the local pediatrician said that the current SOP is a cortico-steroid. ~ RM


strep is not viral. strep is short for streptococcus. If you mean strep throat, it is usually strep pyogenes. A zpak is pretty typical.

Good points on not taking antiobiotics for viral infections. Without a culture, though, it is hard to know what you are dealing with. Most clinicians will write a script for antibiotics without a culture. Cultures tend to be more expensive than the antibiotics


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

coolrunnin said:


> Highly suggest the books when there is no doctor, and when there is no Dentist.


I like this one better in spite of their titles being similar.

http://www.amazon.com/When-There-Do...48519&sr=8-2&keywords=when+there+is+no+doctor

Here is another good one by the Altons. He is an MD and she is a nurse practitioner.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Survival-...48519&sr=8-6&keywords=when+there+is+no+doctor

LOVE this article and the information it gives. I also really like the site.

http://www.survivalblog.com/2013/08...awki-a-pharmacologic-strategy-by-anon-md.html


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

This one is also fantastic 

http://www.amazon.com/Armageddon-Me...379648754&sr=8-3&keywords=armageddon+medicine

This is Doom and Bloom that someone else mentioned.

http://www.amazon.com/Doom-Bloom-Su...379648783&sr=8-2&keywords=armageddon+medicine

Incidentally, I have stored lots of meds in vac pac bags with labels for usage. I also purchased a Nurse's drug guide http://www.amazon.com/Pearson-Nurse...=1379648883&sr=8-5&keywords=nurses+drug+guide . 

The bottom line is that the fish meds are identical to human meds and are even made in the same labs. If you compare a human amoxicillin and a fix mox, they are the same.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Most people probably know this, but just in case...anyone who has an allergy to penicillin should NOT take amoxicillin or "fish mox", as they are in the same family and it can cause the same reaction. 

If you've never had penicillin, but someone in your family is allergic to it, the chances are pretty good that you are too. 

Just wouldn't want to see someone possibly die in a SHTF situation (or just trying to save money) because they didn't know this. I'm deathly allergic to penicillin and all its subsequent generations or families of drugs, so I know from first-hand experience. Hope this helps.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Along with antibiotics, it's smart to buy some strep tests - I get mine from CLIAWAIVED.com, although they are also sold on Amazon. If someone has a bad sore throat, I look for the tell-tale white patches of infection on the tonsils or throat, and if they have them I test for strep. We never take antibiotics for regular colds or sore throats since they're viral. But strep bacterial, and is dangerous and can kill you.


----------

